# Show me your commuter



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm getting ready to buy a bike for commuting. I already have a bike picked out - Motobecane makes a combo track/fixie/single speed bike that looks like it'll fit the bill. I've noticed people have their commuters set up in all kinds of unique ways. I wanted to see how people who have been commuting for a while have their bikes set up along with comments about why they equip it the way they do. I figure it will give me some good ideas going forward.  So bring on the pics of the commuters....

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

*live free or drive*

it gets me there


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I've noticed a lot of commuters have the "moustache" style handlebars. Any particular reason?


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

*looks*

I thought they looked cool at first but after putting many miles on them found out they are very comfortable .they put you in a more up right position.numerous hand positions and since I don't race I rarely ever used the drops on my other bike so I gave them a try and I like them better


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

awww c'mon - thought you guys were all abourt posting the pics....


----------



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

And now...never before seen on this forum...

I just bought this old Univega (1987?) 2 weeks ago for $20 and love it. I've since removed the computer that came with it, bought a longer seatpost, put on my speedplay pedals, and currently it's in the shop being fitted for a rear rack and fenders.

It is so fun to ride!


----------



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

*Univega question*

Question: If I was to wrap the handlebars with any color bartape, what color should I use?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Anything but white....

Someone (Cinelli?) makes a white, gray and black that would look pretty good on there. Otherwise, I'd stick with basic black, given the black saddle, pump and cages.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Here it is.*

My commuter. Steel, Shimagnolo, Salsa, Thomson, Selle San Marco, Specialized, SRAM.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been wondering about fenders. I don't like the way they look but they seem pretty practical. Haven't commuted in the rain yet - I have a feeling that will affect my opinion quite a bit.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here's my recent retro commuter*

More info in the retro forum about this garage sale find

I'm running fixed/free 52/19T/20T. Recently added lights and fenders for the winter months. Also I flipped the hub to the freewheel side to make the winter months a little easier going. 

The bike is an early 1970's frame (120mm spacing, no water bottle braze-ons, campy dropouts). A joy to ride every morning...


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

ravenmore said:


> awww c'mon - thought you guys were all abourt posting the pics....


Here's the thread you're looking for....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=968


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Okay, I'll never pass up the chance to post another pick of my baby. I do 4 days a week, 30 miles round trip. Columbus steel, lugs. 46x16 fixed. Yes, I run a front brake. Crankbrothers Candy pedals (w/ Sidi Dominator MTB shoes- great for walking). I've had good luck w/ Gatorskins.
Later,


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

This is my Surly commuter. Realy like the way it rides. Steel is real.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I just purchased this bike:










Great deal on a metalic orange Moto flip flop hub (fixie/free wheel) single speed. Steel frame and fork. I'll probably get a brooks saddle for it somewhere down the line.I also ordered some bullhorn handlebars and time trial brakes. (Anyone with bullhorns I'd like to see pics of the cable routing, por favor). I also got a seat post mounted rack w/paniers to help haul stuff. I figure thats a good place to start.

So, whadda you guys think - orange bar tape or black?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Leave the black bar tape--you'll probably never find exactly the right shade of orange to complement that paint. That is, actually, a terrific-looking bike. Where'd you get it?


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks - I actually don't have it "in hand" yet. I bought it off of ebay today and am waiting for it to be shipped. From Sprtymama I think. She's related (I believe the wife of) the owner/founder of bikesdirect.com. Very very nice. She held a 58cm in orange aside for me until I was ready to pay. Its the 2nd bike I've purchased from her and I bought yet another through bikesdirect. I've been pretty pretty pleased so far. 

Yeah, a quick search on orange bar tape led me to believe that black would be much simpler, at least unless I see something that matches perfectly in person. Orange tires might be cool too. 

-Mike


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow - some nice bikes have been posted here.

Northcoast - I love the bullhorn handlebars. I'm doing those on my commuter. I was going back and forth between bullhorn and moustache. I might do dual brakes though instead of just a front.


SteveO - nice conversion. How much did it cost to do the powder coat, btw? I've thought about having a frame or two painted but never took it to a local shop figuring the cost wouldn't be worth it. 

Commuters seem to have more personality I think.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Maybe not a true commuter but...*

most of my commute is all straight flat hyway. Warning to newbees... My aluminmum frame is definitly a much harsher ride then any steel bike I've owned in the past...

I think my next bike will be a Cyclocross...

<img src="https://i10.ebayimg.com/02/i/05/35/53/00_10.JPG" alt="DSCF0008">


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Powdercoating*



ravenmore said:


> Wow - some nice bikes have been posted here.
> 
> Northcoast - I love the bullhorn handlebars. I'm doing those on my commuter. I was going back and forth between bullhorn and moustache. I might do dual brakes though instead of just a front.
> 
> ...


Powdercoating pricing can vary. My frame was originally powdercoated thus the finish had to be baked/sandblasted off prior to refinishing. My cost was about $100. If I had conventional paint then the cost would have been more like $75-$80. 

I took the frame to a local place in Reno, NV that does motorcycle work after being referred by a local framebuilder. They say that powdercoating lugs is a no-no but I'm pretty pleased with the work...

The bike is all set up for winter with fenders and lights... Hope to post an updated pict soon...


----------



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> Leave the black bar tape--you'll probably never find exactly the right shade of orange to complement that paint. That is, actually, a terrific-looking bike. Where'd you get it?


White tape and/or tires! Orange tires would be overkill I think. You can't go wrong with white.


----------



## delay (Mar 10, 2005)

*Its been a while since I posted a picture of mine, so...*

Here is on. I am currently rebuilding the wheels with Miche hubs. So the rear wheel is missing. 

The bike in the background is my bianchi. Sometimes I commute on it, but not often.


----------



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

*BMC Commuter*

Love that Motobecane - pure class! There are some great looking commuters here... 

My BMC Road Racer SL01 was originally intended for racing, but I now use it everyday for commuting (35 miles round trip). I use a very small Source hydration pack for carrying personal belongings. I commute mostly on the shoulder of a busy motorway, and the Ritchey Tom Slick Fortress tires have not punctured during the 5000 kilometres I've had them. Rain, hail or shine... fortunately, it's mostly warm and sunny year round in Sydney  

The Surly 1x1 is for when I just want to have fun and take my time. You don't get anywhere fast with 32x16 gearing and 2.35" tyres


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

wow - that bmc is pretty! nice "commuter".....


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh yeah - update on the motobecane:

The handlebars I ordered were delayed a day so I should get them and the TT brakes today. I went ahead and ordered some orange tires and bar tape. I'll put them on and see how it is. I may go to black tape.

Impression of the bike - frame is nice, if heavy. I've been living in the aluminum/carbon fiber world too long.  The wheels are junk and are probably going to be replaced soon. The cranks are decent. Brakes and saddle are no name but pretty functional. I found a deda quill stem I'm going to try and put on it too - not 100% sure it'll work but if it does it will be a nice improvement over the stock stem - which is again no name but functional. I'm actually kicking around the idea of adding a Brooks leather saddle....maybe one of the b17's with copper rivets/rails.... Concerned about it being exposed to the weather and about the black leather staining my pants! Still, might add a touch of class to the bike.

Here's some pics as it is now. I'll post some more tomorrow after the bar change too.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*my trusty commuter...*

Such as it is. It (well, a bike identical to it) used to race under Michele Bartoli - now it races me around Paris! In any case, a sweet, sweet bike. If this one ever died (knock on wood), I'd try to find another identiacal one in an instant! I heart this bike!

A+

Philippe


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*1985 Somec*

My commuter bike is a 1985 Somec SL tubed Super Corsa with a Campy Nuovo Record drivetrain and Dura-Ace brakes. It was my mainstay roadie until I got a Colnago in 2000. For a while, I commuted on a Rivendell Rambouillet, but I eventually realized I liked the Somec much more. Thus, I put the Rambo on e-bay. I got enough cash out of it to buy myself a Dobro. Anybody need Hawaiian style music for a party?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*Here's mine!*

I'm guessing the frame is about 15 years old, a Novara brand sold by REI. About all that is original is the frame, fork, stem, BB, crank and deraileurs, which I'm sure I spelled wrong. This beauty gets me to work and back, does great on sloppy weather rides, and once took me the circumference of Scotland. Wish I could make more trips like that one!


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

*New pics of moto*

Finally got the aero bars and brakes installed. Found an orange bottle cage and saddle bag too. Starting to look pretty sharp! I also have some all black wheels on the way with IRO hubs and Velocity Deep V rims. I've been eyeing an ENO free wheel as well.....


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*beauty, philippe.*



philippec said:


> Such as it is. It (well, a bike identical to it) used to race under Michele Bartoli - now it races me around Paris! In any case, a sweet, sweet bike. If this one ever died (knock on wood), I'd try to find another identiacal one in an instant! I heart this bike!
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe


When I started watching the Tour in the mid-80's, the bikes that caught my eye (other than the La Vie Claire bikes of course) were Carreras and those Concordes that PDM used to ride. But I confess ignorance... from listening in on supposed aficionados it seems there are few "real" Carreras and Concordes and a lot of lesser stuff carrying those names. Since you have one of the real McCoys, which model/year? Oh, and I wouldn't commute on that. But then I am not the most graceful pedal masher.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

*Normbilts Comuters*

I have comuted for two years. I lived in Milwaukee for awhile and either
rode my geared 29er or non snowy days my Surly Steamroller.Never 
driving to work in Milwaukee. Then I moved back to Northwest Suburban
Illinios. I have commuted almost every day this year averaging 500 miles
a month. I ride my Steamroller about 80% on the time. On Wednesdays
during the summer I would take my SS mountain bike than hook up with
a group after work for the Wednesday night mountain bike ride. I ride 
fixxed and singlespeeds. Here are some bike I've taken to work.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

fastfullback said:


> When I started watching the Tour in the mid-80's, the bikes that caught my eye (other than the La Vie Claire bikes of course) were Carreras and those Concordes that PDM used to ride. But I confess ignorance... from listening in on supposed aficionados it seems there are few "real" Carreras and Concordes and a lot of lesser stuff carrying those names. Since you have one of the real McCoys, which model/year? Oh, and I wouldn't commute on that. But then I am not the most graceful pedal masher.


It's a 98' Carrera Hercules as raced by M. Bartoli for Asics. Got it cheap (170$) from an old man down in Tournon sur Rhone who was looking to upgrade. Very few kilometres on this frame when I got it!

Lookie here, my bike winning Liege-Bastogne-Liege back in 98!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

fastfullback said:


> When I started watching the Tour in the mid-80's, the bikes that caught my eye (other than the La Vie Claire bikes of course) were Carreras and those Concordes that PDM used to ride. But I confess ignorance... from listening in on supposed aficionados it seems there are few "real" Carreras and Concordes and a lot of lesser stuff carrying those names. Since you have one of the real McCoys, which model/year? Oh, and I wouldn't commute on that. But then I am not the most graceful pedal masher.


Oh, and I also have a Concorde that I've hacked into a S&S coupled travel bike... but contrary to Carrera's which are manufactured by Podium Sports in Italy, Concordes were re-badged Cioccs -- or so I've heard.

Philippe


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

its pretty interesting the range of bikes people use for commuting - look at the bikes here, there are some I'd love to have as my main ride.


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Normbilt, 

Is that a Bianchi Rollo? How do you like it?? I heard they are a tad heavy, but how does she ride?

Jay


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

giveme2wheels said:


> Normbilt,
> 
> Is that a Bianchi Rollo? How do you like it?? I heard they are a tad heavy, but how does she ride?
> 
> Jay


Yes Jay it is a Rollo. He's not as fat as some people say or
think.He's a coffee shop crusier, he's a comuter, and he
came in fifth in the hill climb stage in the gnome fest enduro.
I replaced the stock wheels with a Surly hub and Sun Rhino Lite
rim in the rear and a Sun SOB hub Radial laced to a Sun Zero
degree XC Rim in the front and run a 42-17 gear.


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> Yes Jay it is a Rollo. He's not as fat as some people say or
> think.He's a coffee shop crusier, he's a comuter, and he
> came in fifth in the hill climb stage in the gnome fest enduro.
> I replaced the stock wheels with a Surly hub and Sun Rhino Lite
> ...


Duuuuude, 

I think you've helped me decide on a cruiser. I have been looking for something to replace my 1975 Chicago Schwinn (sluggishly heavy) and the brands for consideration were Trek, Electra, & the Bianchi Rollo. Your words here (and the pict of ya rippin with the dualies on the dirt) have got me jonesin' for a test ride!

I read a review on it a few weeks back in Bicyling, ever since I have needed an excuse to go toss a leg over one. 

By the by, sorry for calling him a "she"...

Jay


----------

